# Difference In '63-'64 Impala Seats? What Seat frames match '64 2 Door Hard Top?



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

I am trying to get the proper front bench seat for my '64 Impala 2 Dr. Hardtop. I am not concerned about upholstery, as it is all getting recovered. What cars can I take the proper front bench from? I am assuming the 4 Dr. ones don't flip forward? Do any other years/models have the same seat (Other than upholsery)? The previous owner of my car kind of half ass installed '65 SS front buckets, But I want it all back to stock. Thanks for any help!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

61-64 same seat. not positive about seat trim but there the same seat.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

61-64 sme but only 63 64 seat tracks line up and 61 62 lower driver seat trim different


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

So are 61-62 seat tracks the same?


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

It sounds like what I need is a 63-64 seat if I want a bolt in operation. And just recover whatever I get with my new 64 seat cover set. Thanks!


----------



## Paulsd (Jun 1, 2013)

What color is your car?


----------



## Paulsd (Jun 1, 2013)

What the paint code of your car, I love this color


----------

